# Gibt es Neuigkeiten bei den Netzteilen?



## Frosdedje (31. Juli 2011)

Mit welchen Netzteilserien kann man denn in den nächsten Monaten 
rechnen und/oder gibt es Pläne über eventuell neue Netzteile?


----------



## Compucase (1. August 2011)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei den Netzteilen?*

Hi!
Der Ausbau der A-Serie und die neuen Lüfter haben momentan Priorität. Auch das neue Gehäuse wird zeitnah erscheinen. Damit haben wir alle Hände voll zu tun. Das GX-Upgrade sowie das Platinum stehen aber auch auf dem Plan. Genug für 2011  Oder doch nicht? Wir werden es sehen....


----------



## Frosdedje (1. August 2011)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei den Netzteilen?*

A 560-760W:
Aber welchen Einfluss wird das Review von durchgefallenen A 560 bei hardwaresecrets haben?
Muss bei der A-Reihe einige umgedacht werden oder bleibt alles, so, wie es ist?

GX-Reihe:
Muss die bisherige GX-Reihe stark aufgebohrt werden, um 80 Plus Pltin-Niveau zu schaffen 
oder reicht es auch, einige Leiter und Bauateile auszutauschen und das bisherige Layout beizubehalten?
Wird die Restwelligkeit nochmals nach unten gedrückt? (da beziehe ich mich besonders 
auf die leistungsstarken GX-Modelle, weil KitGuru beim GX 1050W bedenkliche Werte bei +5V festgestellt hatte)


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei den Netzteilen?*

Hallo Christian,

wo wir schon beim Thema sind, wird es von Rasurbo neues geben? 

lg


----------



## Compucase (2. August 2011)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei den Netzteilen?*

Das Review zum A560 war natürlich "suboptimal". Trotzdem war es wieder ein Sample welches nicht der europäischen Verkaufsversion entspricht. Die bisherige A-Serie ist ja auch nicht surch solche Dinge aufgefallen. Das was ich im Lager in Deutschland in Händen hatte und an der Teststation hatte entspricht der Qualität wie wir uns das vorstellen.
Die neuen GX werden auch ein neues Design und Layout im Inneren bekommen, es werden schon mehr als nur ein, zwei Kleinigkeiten sein.
Die Werte von KitGuru halte ich jetzt aber nicht für bedenklich sondern für verbesserungsbedürftig. Es ist noch alles in der Spezifikation und 5V wird extrem selten ausgelastet. Also nichts bedenkliches sondern nur ein kleiner Kratzer an der Hülle. Das wird natürlich behoben.

Von Rasurbo wird es evtl. was neues geben, ich erwähnte ja einmal bereits das wir nach oben hin noch etwas schaffen wollen, also die RAP/RAPM nicht als Beste Serie alleine lassen


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2011)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei den Netzteilen?*



> Die neuen GX werden auch ein neues Design und Layout im Inneren bekommen, es werden schon mehr als nur ein, zwei Kleinigkeiten sein.


 
Also quasi eine noch neuere Version als die, die auf der Cebit gezeigt worden ist?


----------



## Gast1111 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei den Netzteilen?*

Es kommt ein GX Update, die PTX Serie und die neuen A´s
Edit: Wenn ich jetzt nichts verwechsle GX sogar bis zu 350W


----------



## Compucase (3. August 2011)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei den Netzteilen?*

Ja, eine neuere Version als die CeBIT Variante.
Die PTX werden hier aber nicht erscheinen.


----------



## Frosdedje (4. August 2011)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei den Netzteilen?*

Apropos GX-Update:
Wird die xxxTG-Reihe, die mit Sicherheit für die kleinen GX-Modelle zum Einsatz 
kommen werden, und die xxxxTS-Reihe demnächst auf im Handel erhältlich sein?


----------



## Compucase (5. August 2011)

*AW: Neuigkeiten bei den Netzteilen?*

Es steht noch nicht fest ob diese HEC Geräte in den Handel kommen, es ist aber unwahrscheinlich. Die Modelle sind als OEM erhältlich und wahrscheinlich nicht als Retail.


----------



## Frosdedje (15. August 2011)

Was ist mit dem ErP Lot 6-Richtline , die in der EU eingeführt wurde?
Welche Meinungen haben zu sowas, zumal die aktuellen Netzteilreihen damit werbem?


----------



## Compucase (16. August 2011)

Grundsätzlich finde ich den ansatz sehr gut. Ich finde ihn sogar wirkungsvoller als eine immer höhere Effizienz vorweisen zu können. Ein Großteil der Anwender schalten das Netzteil nun mal nicht aus sondern fahren nur den PC herunter. Und in diesem Modus sind ein Großteil der Rechner für mehr als 16 Stunden am Tag - da kann wirklich Energie gespart werden bzw. wird es SINNVOLL! Nicht aus ökonomischen Gründen sondern aus ökologischen Gründen. Die Mainboardhersteller ziehen nach und nach, es ist heute kein Problem mehr ein ErP konformes System zu bauen.


----------



## Ichbins (22. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es mittlerweile Neuigkeiten zu der GX Serie? Es steht bald das Weihnachtsgeschäft vor der Tür, aber man hört nichts davon, wann es erscheinen soll.


----------



## Compucase (24. Oktober 2011)

Die neuen GX sind teils schon im Markt.......
Offizielle Ankündigung folgt zeitnah.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2011)

Was wurde denn jetzt genau verändert? Du hast ja gesagt, das die Revision von der Cebit nicht mehr dem aktuellen Stand entspricht.


----------



## Compucase (26. Oktober 2011)

Warte die Pressemitteilung ab, kommt nächste Woche. 

Oder schau Dir die Verbesserungen der neuen A-Serie an, dann weißt Du worauf wir fokussiert sind. Packe noch den Vortex-Lüfter dazu und schon weißt Du Bescheid


----------



## kickkuck (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Ich suche für meinen neuen PC wieder ein Netzteil und da ich mit meinem CM550 sehr glücklich bin soll es natürlich wieder eins von Cougar werden. 

Erste Frage: Ich habe in eurem Pressebericht gelesen, das in GX sowie CMX Serie der neue Vortex Lüfter eingebaut wird. Soweit richtig? Was ist mit der SX Serie?

Mein anliegen ist jetzt nämlich dass ich diesmal mein Cougar mit Kabelmanagement haben möchte. So bleiben GS, SX und CMX. Das GX gefällt mir Optisch nicht, sodass ich eigentlich das SX möchte aber auch mit dem Vortex Lüfter! 


Zweite Frage: Euer Gehäuse gefällt mir recht gut, leider finde ich keinen Lieferumfang. Speziell interessiert mich wie viele Lüfter beim Gehäuse schon dabei sind?


----------



## Compucase (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo kickkuck,

da hast du richtig gelesen.
Aktuell werden in der GX- und CMX-Serie die VORTEX Lüfter verbaut. In  der SX-Serie werden weiterhin die 140mm HDB Lüfter verbaut.

Im Januar kommt eine neue Version des Evolution, dort wird hinten ein VORTEX Lüfter verbaut sein.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin Stefan! 

Ist eigentlich ein NT mit 80+ Platin geplant, oder belasst ihr es bei Gold? 

Dann noch eine Frage zu den Kabeln. Sind das jetzt alles Flachkabel, oder nur bei bestimmten Netzteilserien? 
Und kann man diese Kabel seperat irgendwo kaufen? Mein altes GX G800 hat noch die dicken Kabel. Mit den dünnen ginge das Zusammenbauen sicher einfacher. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Compucase (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Painkiller,

ein Platin ist auf jeden Fall geplant, es wird 2012 erscheinen. Mehr wird noch nicht verraten !

Zur Zeit sind nur bei der GX-Serie Flachbandkabel dabei und bei dem SX-PCGH Edition. Die Kabel werden nicht einzeln verkauft.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

> ein Platin ist auf jeden Fall geplant, es wird 2012 erscheinen. Mehr wird noch nicht verraten !


Ahh! Gemeinheit^^  Wirds denn auf der Cebit schon zu sehen sein? 



> Zur Zeit sind nur bei der GX-Serie Flachbandkabel dabei und bei dem SX-PCGH Edition. Die Kabel werden nicht einzeln verkauft.


Also gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit an die Kabel ran zu kommen? 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Compucase (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Painkiller,

da das Platin Netzteil (in einer frühen Vorabversion) dieses Jahr auch schon auf der CeBIT war, gehe ich stark davon aus das es dieses Jahr wieder seinen Weg dorthin findet.

Zurzeit gibt es keine Möglichkeit an die Kabel einzeln zu kommen. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ichbins (8. Dezember 2011)

Compucase schrieb:


> Warte die Pressemitteilung ab, kommt nächste Woche.
> 
> Oder schau Dir die Verbesserungen der neuen A-Serie an, dann weißt Du worauf wir fokussiert sind. Packe noch den Vortex-Lüfter dazu und schon weißt Du Bescheid


 
Hi, 

also bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Pressemitteilung bei euch auf der Seite gefunden .
Was für eine effizienz wird eigentlich die Platin Version haben? Die GX oder auch Gold genannt hat ja schon bis zu 93%


----------



## Compucase (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die Platinum Spezifikationen sind klar geregelt:

115V
PFC .95 bei 50%
bei 20% Last 90% Effizienz
bei 50% Last 92% Effizienz
bei 100% Last 89% Effizienz

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ichbins (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich ein Verkaufsdatum für die Platin Netzteile?


----------



## PAUI (28. Mai 2012)

würde mich auch mal interessieren wann die Platin Netzteile von Cougar endlich in den Handel kommen.


----------



## Compucase (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

einen offiziellen Verkaufstermin gibt es noch nicht, wir rechnen damit aber noch in diesem Jahr.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Painkiller (29. Mai 2012)

@ Stefan

Hat das Platin-Netzteil dann auch die flachen Kabel?


----------



## Frosdedje (29. Juli 2012)

Eine Frage:
Auf mehrere Homepages von Cougar [Global, Südkorea, Japan, etc.] ist eine neue Revision der PowerX-Serie
aufgetaucht, die optisch sich an die A-Serie anlehnt, nur mit etwas mehr Farbe.
Und aus den produktbeschreibungen ist zu entnehmen, dass die neue PowerX-Netzteile eine stärkere +12V-Leitung 
haben werden, während die maximale Stromstärke auf der zweiten +12V verändert wurde und zudem sehe ich, dass 
bei den Schutzschaltungen zusätzlich eine OTP integriert wurde und das die Anzahl der Molexstecker aud jeweils drei Stück
im PowerX 550W die Anzahl der PCIe 6+2pin-Stecker von drei auf zwei reduziert wurde.

Wann wird die neue PowerX-Serie [weltweit] im Handel erhältlich sein und falls möglich, 
wird die auch in Europa und/oder Deutschland erhältlich sein?


----------



## Compucase (2. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Die neue PowerX-Serie wird noch in diesem Jahr auf den Markt kommen.
International sogar schon in ein paar Wochen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sonnenkind (23. August 2012)

Auf der us-homepage ist die *neue PowerX Serie* schon sichtbar.

http://www.cougar-world.com/us/home.html

dort steht: "COUGAR POWERX is available!"

Auf der deutschen Homepage ist noch die *ältere *Variante zu sehen.
Ist das neue PowerX denn auch *in Deutschland erhältlich* ?

@Compucase: Ab wann genau ? Du schreibst "in diesem Jahr"...

Das Jahr ist noch lang ^^ ^^

Ich suche ein Netzteil ca. 700 Watt für max 100 euro.
Ich habe etliche Tests und Berichte gelesen, usw...

Ich habe mich für ein Cougar-Netzteil entschieden.

jetzt die Frage:

Cougar A760
oder
Cougar PowerX 700

Welches ist besser ?
Ich tendiere zum Cougar PowerX 700.

Die beiden Netzteile haben einige Unterschiede, nehmen sich wohl nicht so viel (laut Usermeinungen).
Das PowerX soll wohl einen Tick besser sein (laut Testberichten).

Das lustige ist, dass sich die neue PowerX-Serie beim Lüftergitter an die A-Serie anlehnt.

Hier eine Übersicht, was sich geändert hat:
Tech-Review.de » News » Cougar stellt eine überarbeitete Version der "PowerX"-Serie vor

Lohnt es sich noch zu warten, oder tut es auch die "ältere Variante" ?
Tendenziell ist eine aufgearbeitete Version lohnenswerter als eine Vor-Version.

Gruß, Micha


----------



## Compucase (24. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt leider immer noch keinen genauen Termin. "Dieses Jahr" steht allerdings noch!

Wenn du jetzt ein Netzteil benötigst greif zur A-Serie, da kannst du nichts falsch machen.

Ansonsten warten 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sonnenkind (24. August 2012)

warum genau die A-Serie (in meinem Fall Cougar A760) und nicht das Cougar Power X 700 ?

Laut Homepage hat das *Power X 700 *ein *Hydro-Dynamic-Lager *und* 105°-C-Kondensatoren*...

das *A760* hingegen "nur" einen (leisen) Lüfter (*nicht *Hydro-Dynamic, sondern wahrscheinlich *Kugellager*)
Hat zwar ebenfalls japanische Kondensatoren, aber *nicht *die 105°-C-Variante.

Sehr leise sind beide. Die Effizienz ist annähernd gleich. Anschlüsse sind gleich.
Die verbauten Teile sind eventuell 'nen Tick besser beim Power X (wenn man dem Geschriebenen glauben schenken darf).

Ist die "ältere" Version des Power X schlechter, als ein Netzteil der A-Serie (A760) ?


----------



## Sonnenkind (6. Dezember 2012)

Compucase schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es gibt leider immer noch keinen genauen Termin. *"Dieses Jahr" steht allerdings noch!*
> 
> ...


 -------------

*Hallo Stefan,

mittlerweile haben wir in Kürze "Ende des Jahres" 2012.
Wann wird die neue Version des Power X 700 denn nun in Deutschland erhätlich sein ?

Für eine Info wäre ich dankbar.
Gruß, Micha
*


----------



## Compucase (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

durch ständige Weiterentwicklung wird sich die europäische Version noch ein wenig verzögern. Wir gehen von Q1/2013 aus.

Schau dir mal das A660 an, im Moment bibt es eine super Amazon Aktion.

Gruß
Stefan


----------

